# Coleman Downflow Right side venting



## scubajj (Jan 19, 2010)

I am installing a Coleman Echelon modulating residential gas furnace with ECM. The model number is CP9C060B12MP11A. It states that it can be installed in a downflow application with right side venting. It also states that the gas valve has to be tilted upward for the downflow application. Sounds easy enough, well this is where I am confused. The picture in the manual that shows this has the blower on top for right side venting, when in actuality it would be on the bottom. This poses as an obsticle for the gas valve to be mounted in an upward position. Above the diagram it states, "IMPORTANT For modulating furnaces to be used in the downflow position, it is necessary to rotate the gas valve so that it is upright when the furnace is installed. Loosen the pipe union between the gas valve and manifold, rotate the valve as far upward as it will go, and tighten the union."
When I rotate the blower for right side venting it places the 2 pressure switches in the way of the gas valve. It is a tight fit with the gas valve upside down, for upflow, an impossible fit to face the gas valve in an upward possition. The gas pipe is welded to 2 mounting brackets and bends downward with three gas valves coming off of it, so I cannot rotate the pipe. I have also noticed that the valves are seated all the way to the left side of the rings, not centered. Is this a faulty piece? 
I can add a 4" piece of gass pipe to move the whole gas valve to the left, which would accomodate the gas valve being installed in an upward position. Is this a good idea?
I was on hold with Johnson Controlls tech support for 55 minutes and then at 6pm I was disconnected because they just closed. Nice customer support. Any help would be greatful. I can send pictures if needed.


----------



## JJDH (Jan 22, 2010)

That is a tough one without actually lookin at it. Better get back on the phone with tech support.


----------



## scubajj (Jan 19, 2010)

*I got my answers*

After no help with the Johnson Controls, I called the distributor. They called and got an answer right away. Looks as if this furnace could work in any config except downflow right side vent. In order for it to work on this version I need to install a 3" piece of pipe to extend the gas valve so it can be upright, which leaves me with no room to install gas pipe. I am reframing the wall to the left so i can vent out the left and somehow run my vents accross to the right. Tech support also stated that in the downflow right side vent that there are drainage issues. I am not taking those chances. Thanks Coleman for making my life easy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:furious::furious::furious::furious:

Thanks to all that contributed.


----------



## JJDH (Jan 22, 2010)

scubajj said:


> After no help with the Johnson Controls, I called the distributor. They called and got an answer right away. Looks as if this furnace could work in any config except downflow right side vent. In order for it to work on this version I need to install a 3" piece of pipe to extend the gas valve so it can be upright, which leaves me with no room to install gas pipe. I am reframing the wall to the left so i can vent out the left and somehow run my vents accross to the right. Tech support also stated that in the downflow right side vent that there are drainage issues. I am not taking those chances. Thanks Coleman for making my life easy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:furious::furious::furious::furious:
> 
> Thanks to all that contributed.


 Sell it on ebay. Get a different brand.......:blink:


----------



## scubajj (Jan 19, 2010)

Why?


----------



## hvacrtech (Feb 3, 2010)

okay okay i no the model ur talking about. didnt it come with a install kit. or the york i got one day came like that. but i converted to propane i got it all in a bag,i was only able to move my valve up 2 2 1'2 tops what happens is when its mods the valve magnet inside sticks bad angel


----------

